# Phone Camera Pics



## Andy300

Apologies if there is already a post for this, but just a couple of my fave phone pics (usually whilst out mountain biking)




























I'm obviously not a photographer, but I do like taking pics when in the great outdoors :thumbs_up:

Modern mbl phones have come on so much, and for "shots as memories" rather than photographical masterpieces, I think they are amazing really!


----------



## sabailand

I agree, some of the camera phones take superb clear sharp photos as good as many `good`cameras.

Unless its an hobby you just dont need to buy a camera, you already have a good one on your phone!


----------



## Andy300

sabailand said:


> I agree, some of the camera phones take superb clear sharp photos as good as many `good`cameras.
> 
> Unless its an hobby you just dont need to buy a camera, you already have a good one on your phone!


 Absolutely :thumbsup: , don't get me wrong, its obvious that a phone cant compete with SLR's or higher end compact cameras for that matter, but the pics above were taken on a Samsung phone at the end of the day, with an 18mp camera on it! .. the last point and shoot camera I had was a Nikon with 12mp I think it was, and the phone seems to do just as well, if not better in some respects 

Anyone else got phones pics to stick on here ? :thumbs_up:


----------



## gimli

Beautiful shots! Wish my phone took such photos. Hoping to upgrade soon... But even that one is gonna be a mid-range. 

Is the first one in the UK ? The colors of the water are giving it a very mediterranean vibe.

You didn't mention your phone model.


----------



## brummie1875

Taken earlier this year on my Huawei P9 lite, through the windscreen of a moving van.

IMG_20171211_135421 by Paul, on Flickr

IMG_20171211_140203 by Paul, on Flickr

IMG_20171211_140126 by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## Chromejob

The CCD sensors on prmier phone camera models are exceptionally good. Apple is fond of touting their Sony(?) camera sensors. But it's also a matter of software, and some cams have great camera software, others are meh. I've had trouble when the software just crashes, and I can't take a pic until rebooting the (LG Nexus) phone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Not exactly convenient.

For quick spontaneous pics, a phone is great, but for dedicated pics with lots of control, nothing beats a camera, even a pro-am point 'n shoot.


----------



## Andy300

gimli said:


> Beautiful shots! Wish my phone took such photos. Hoping to upgrade soon... But even that one is gonna be a mid-range.
> 
> Is the first one in the UK ? The colors of the water are giving it a very mediterranean vibe.
> 
> You didn't mention your phone model.


 Cheers bud  .. the phone is a real old'un tbh mate, its a Samsung Galaxy S5 Neo .. and its a 16mp camera not an 18  I had the option to upgrade a couple months back, but decided to keep it as with the new Samsung's I don't think you can change the battery and stuff like that (?) though I've always had Samsung phones, and the camera's are very good I've found, though the music side of the phone isn't quite as good as others out there

Yeah the photos are all rides/walks I've been on in Wales, the first one being a beautiful sunny day on the Mawddach Estuary, Barmouth and I was in a kayak I think at the time :thumbsup: I think it is slightly filtered also by an app I had though tbh, which makes the colours pop a little :thumbsup:



brummie1875 said:


> Taken earlier this year on my Huawei P9 lite, through the windscreen of a moving van.
> 
> IMG_20171211_135421 by Paul, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_20171211_140203 by Paul, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_20171211_140126 by Paul, on Flickr


 Love that middle one where the sun is low in the sky :thumbs_up:



Chromejob said:


> The CCD sensors on prmier phone camera models are exceptionally good. Apple is fond of touting their Sony(?) camera sensors. But it's also a matter of software, and some cams have great camera software, others are meh. I've had trouble when the software just crashes, and I can't take a pic until rebooting the (LG Nexus) phone.  Not exactly convenient.
> 
> For quick spontaneous pics, a phone is great, but for dedicated pics with lots of control, nothing beats a camera, even a pro-am point 'n shoot.


 Completely agree .. I borrowed a Nikon DSLR a few years back from work to take some pics of our Staffy, and they turned out stunning :thumbsup: .. the shutter speed was really fast compared to a phone cam, so the action shots were crystal clear :thumbsup:


----------



## rhaythorne

Some fantastic photos above :thumbsup:

My phone camera (Lumia 640) is not that great, but I do like this photo which was a spur of the moment snap when I happened to look up see all sorts of meteorological activity going on. It's cropped from a much bigger image, hence it's rather grainy. I photoshopped it to bring out the colours but it's only enhancing what was already there, no artificial additives as such.

The sun is setting to the West, illuminating the clouds on the left. I presume this a frontal system with high winds streaming from the West, pushing and blowing away the clouds to the North East. If you look closely, you can see the aircraft is punching a large hole in the cloud it's passing through.

Then there's that weird vortex structure extending from the bottom of the picture. I've no idea what that is!


----------



## Andy300

Love the concentration of light in the cloud .. very impressive :thumbs_up:


----------



## BondandBigM

I can't say I hate them, how can you hate a chunk of overpriced Chinese electronics but IPhones are the work of the devil and completely counter intuitive compared to an android phone.

:laugh: :laugh:

That being said Big M's does take some good point and shoot snaps



















Or at least I think they were taken with her IPhone if not it was my old LG

:biggrin:


----------



## richy176

Andy300 said:


> with the new Samsung's I don't think you can change the battery and stuff like that


 The trend does seem to be for sealed batteries as the phones are becoming water resistant. You can have the battery replaced but have to send them away so not as convenient but then they want you to upgrade every couple of years :tumbleweed:

If you know you are going to be taking photos then a good SLR is hard to beat but camera phones can give very good results and you are likely to have the phone with you anway.


----------



## BondandBigM

richy176 said:


> If you know you are going to be taking photos then a good SLR is hard to beat


 Possibly but it's not a good look










:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## wrenny1969

Ive just gone to plusnet for sim only at 8 quid a month. Almost bought a Nokia 8 SIM free after recent price drops. IPhone x is a grand or so. You could buy a digital DSLR, a tablet, a cheap phone and still have change for a watch and fish supper (not a euphemism). Photos are all good by the way.


----------



## Andy300

richy176 said:


> The trend does seem to be for sealed batteries as the phones are becoming water resistant. You can have the battery replaced but have to send them away so not as convenient but then they want you to upgrade every couple of years :tumbleweed:
> 
> If you know you are going to be taking photos then a good SLR is hard to beat but camera phones can give very good results and you are likely to have the phone with you anway.


 That was the main reason for choosing the S5 at the time if I recall, it was one of the first "higher end" Samsung's that was water/dust resistant at the time, and I seem to find myself out in all conditions wanting to take photo's :huh: so it was an obvious choice :thumbsup:


----------



## Robti

Nothing to add here but keep them coming, really enjoying these


----------



## Andy300

Robti said:


> Nothing to add here but keep them coming, really enjoying these


 Couple more from past adventures :biggrin: .. apologies there's usually a mountain bike "spoiling" a decent pic, but its what gets me into these places in the first place :thumbsup:



















End of the road, and into the wild I went :biggrin:


----------



## William_Wilson

Camera phone pics??? OK...



















Later,
William


----------



## Cassie-O




----------



## JoT

The quality of phone cameras never ceases to amaze me. I took this last year with a HTC M8 waiting for the Studland Sandbanks ferry


----------



## uksharky

That is stunning! One of my favourite places in the UK.


----------



## JoT

Dymchurch, Kent










Kent and East Sussex Railway


----------



## Steve D UK

Bosa, Sardinia.



Leaving Sardinia two weeks ago.


----------



## vinn

test run posting.


----------



## KevG

Took these 2 leaving Propiano dock


----------



## bridgeman

Lindisfarne so far this week unadulterated I phone


----------



## JoT

@bridgeman wonderful place, one of my favourites


----------



## holg

Some camera pictures can be very outstanding except you want your pictures to be professional, a good camera phone can deliver.


----------



## sabailand

holg said:


> Some camera pictures can be very outstanding except you want your pictures to be professional, a good camera phone can deliver.


 Yes unless you`re dead serious about photography a camera phone is all you need, why take a camera on holiday when you can have both phone and camera in one small package!


----------



## vinn

does your camera phone have flash? there may be a flash attachment available. vin


----------



## Roger the Dodger

These are some pics I took on my phone (Samsung S5) using the magnifier app that was bundled with it...it's actually one of the 'widgets' on the phone. When used, it's best to support the phone in a cradle of some sort to avoid shake...I used the head from a selfie stick attached to a mini tripod.










The app allows a fair distance between lens and subject, so you get good shots without annoying shadows. Here are a couple of set up shots...



















There is a slider at the bottom of the screen so you can go from this...










...to this...










...and these are some of the pics...




























In this pic you can see a broken tooth on the crown wheel....


----------



## WRENCH

This old church is getting a sort of refurb, roof removed for open air venues, spire sorted. Wonder what they'll do with the clock ?


----------



## dalethorn

Taken with 8 mp iPod Touch in low light using Camera+2 app, ISO 25 at 1/2 second.


----------



## dalethorn

iPhone 7-plus, Charleston SC harbor.










Cat Café at night, high ISO.










Local park, strange light...










Mother Emanuel Church auxiliary bldg., Charleston SC, iPhone 7-plus.










iPhone 6s-plus, St. John the Baptist, Charleston SC.










iPhone 6s-plus, Bridge supports while driving car.










Meeting at the Coffee Shoppe, iPhone 6s-plus with cheap Olloclip wide-angle lens.










iPhone 6s-plus, Coffee Shop in low light.










Abandoned bridge support, iPhone 6s-plus.










Pier under bridge at night, low light, iPhone 6s-plus.










Sunflower, iPhone 6s-plus.










iPhone 5, taken at the point of purchase fresh out of the box.










iPhone 4s, bird bounced off large window, recovering.


----------



## Chromejob

dalethorn said:


> iPhone 6s-plus, Coffee Shop in low light.


That man's wearing a Mickey Mouse hat.


----------



## Cassie-O

Roger the Dodger said:


> These are some pics I took on my phone (Samsung S5) using the magnifier app that was bundled with it...


 Very impressive pictures! :yes: :king:


----------



## sabailand

dalethorn said:


> iPhone 4s, bird bounced off large window, recovering.


 You shouldnt laugh,  clumsy birdie.

Hope it recovered ok and went on its way.


----------



## Steve D UK

My dog, walking on water, iphone 5


----------



## Steve D70

@dalethorn Fantastic pics bud, unbelievable quality :thumbsup:


----------



## sabailand

Steve D UK said:


> My dog, walking on water, iphone 5


 I thought only GOD not DOG could walk on water, i`ll have to think again! :hmmm9uh:


----------



## Steve D UK

Just ordered myself a new phone - a Samsung Galaxy S9 - will be interesting to see what quality the photos will be compared to iPhones I have had in the past.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Out and about in the grounds today and once again, amazed at the structure and form of the various lichens growing on the trees.

This is Common Oak Moss or Stags Horn Lichen....named after its appearance.










and going in closer, the round fruiting bodies can be clearly seen...



















This next one grows all over the apple trees...



















and closer...










and in macro, you can see the round, cup shaped fruiting bodies.


----------



## wrenny1969

Some from Northumberland last week, Motorola g6 plus

IMG_20190201_080740439_HDR by David Wren, on Flickr

IMG_20190201_104142524 by David Wren, on Flickr

IMG_20190201_100017598 by David Wren, on Flickr

IMG_20190201_102214786 by David Wren, on Flickr


----------



## uksharky

That last photo is excellant!


----------



## Cassie-O




----------



## bridgeman

themysterybidder said:


>


 Who wants my vote?........there's a moose loose in the hoose............good photo,well snapped


----------



## Roger the Dodger

themysterybidder said:


>


 Lovely pic, Cassie, but I hope that's not in your garden. Apart from the mouse, that plant, 'Ground Elder' is one of the worst plants to get in a garden. It's virtually impossible to eradicate as the long underground roots break very easily, and the smallest bit left in the ground will grow into a new plant. Repeated applications of a Glyphosate based weedkiller are the only way to get rid of it...and even then you'll have a hard job. It also has one of the longest Latin names for a plant....Aegopodium podagraria.... :huh:


----------



## Cassie-O

Roger the Dodger said:


> Lovely﻿ pic﻿, Cassie, but I hope that's n﻿ot in your ﻿gar﻿﻿﻿d﻿e﻿n.


 Thankfully not. I spotted him in the local woods, he wasn't even frightened! :king:


----------



## Cassie-O

Spotted a ladybird today. :king:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

themysterybidder said:


> Spotted a ladybird today. :king:


----------



## richy176

Steve D UK said:


> Just ordered myself a new phone - a Samsung Galaxy S9 - will be interesting to see what quality the photos will be compared to iPhones I have had in the past.


 Good choice - you should be pleased with the results.


----------



## JoT

Winchester Cathedral


----------



## richy176

Steve D UK said:


> Just ordered myself a new phone - a Samsung Galaxy S9 - will be interesting to see what quality the photos will be compared to iPhones I have had in the past.


 Have you tried the camera yet? Thinking about the S9 or S9+ when my contract ends next month. Daft thing is that it seems cheaper to take pot a new contract with the same host than it is to just upgrade. Would just need to transfer the number to a payg and then to the new phone.


----------



## scottswatches

Has anyone tried the Huawei P20 or P30 pro camera phones? I am thinking of investing for photos and videos


----------



## richy176

scottswatches said:


> Has anyone tried the Huawei P20 or P30 pro camera phones? I am thinking of investing for photos and videos


 Not tried them but several reviews rate the P30 Pro as the best mobile phone camera with multiple Leica lenses and 40 Mp. Does not do quite so well on video but by no means bad. Samsung Galaxy S9 plus or S10 have more video options including slow motion and also have very good still facilities.

One review said that you can only use Huawei nano memory cards and they are about double the price of other makes but unless you need massive of storage then the extra cost will be a minor consideration compared to the cost of the phone. The Huawei also uses a usb connection for headphones rather than the jack pint on other phones - only an issue if you have an expensive set of ear phones.


----------



## JoT

Sheffield Park station on the Bluebell Line, shame the sign was in the way (Phone HTC U11)


----------



## Teg62x

Dam Square last week, iPhone 8+


----------



## richy176

Some great camera phone photos on here - might be useful if we also mention the phone being used as that might help members looking at changing phones.


----------



## JoT

Phone HTC U11

The old Masham Hotel pub on Linthorpe Rd, MIddlesbrough. A good boozer in its day and a regular haunt for me.










Reference Library, Middlesbrough Central Library


----------



## Cassie-O

*







*

*







*

*Lunchtime stroll. :king: *


----------



## BondandBigM

From earlier today a church yard in Yarm


----------



## Roger the Dodger

BondandBigM said:


> From earlier today a church yard in Yarm


 I'll bet everyone's dying to get in there....


----------



## Cassie-O




----------



## Roger the Dodger

Th﻿e Mystery Bidder said:


>


 Lovely with some garlic butter...


----------



## Cassie-O

Roger the Dodger said:


> Lovely with some garlic butter...


 :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Th﻿e Mystery Bidder said:


> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 Ahhh...the 'Upstart Crow'...best comedy for many years.


----------



## Cassie-O

Roger the Dodger said:


> Ahhh...the 'Upstart Crow'...best comedy for many years.












:laughing2dw:


----------



## JoT

Hospital of St Cross and Almshouse of Noble Poverty, Winchester.


----------



## BondandBigM

A boating theme this afternoon

These were literally point and shoot shots on our way for a couple of sharp ones at our local.

Some sort of IPhone

:biggrin:


----------



## KevG

Sunrise over Palma Nova Moto E2


----------



## vinn

vinn said:


> test run posting.


 wow. one of my last pix. posted. i think it was a Nikon L - 30. vin


----------



## vinn

vinn said:


> wow. one of my last pix. posted. i think it was a Nikon L - 30. vin


 Nikon L -30 camera. " a black seiko"


----------



## BondandBigM

@JoT



:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## BondandBigM

And the Zetland is now a fine dining establishment !!!



:swoon:


----------



## Nigelp

Tanya and mum


----------



## JoT

BondandBigM said:


> @JoT
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 Used to get a good pint of draught Bass in there and a mediocre pint of Harp lager! Now it's just new trainers :laughing2dw:


----------



## wrenny1969

Saw these swans on our dog walk this morning. It's an embedded video so you have to click on the image.


----------



## JoT

@wrenny1969 great catch, love the procession of cygnets!


----------



## wrenny1969

JoT said:


> @wrenny1969 great catch, love the procession of cygnets!


 Yes, I think the main breeding pair have been there for a few years now. This is the first time we've seen this years crop. That video was uploaded from my wifes phone to whatsapp which is why the quality is poor but the video wasn't really about showcasing a phone :thumbsup: We had to keep hold of our lab as she is always hungry.


----------



## Cassie-O

Have to agree with @JoT, @wrenny1969, that is an amazing video! :yes:

Passing by the local airport. :king:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

@wrenny1969...nice to see the parents are in complete control :yes: ...unlike a lot of other families these days....


----------



## Q.Lotte

We are the only campers on this impossibly flat pitch!










(recognise the tent, @Roger the Dodger?)

Cheerio

QL


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Q.Lotte said:


> We are the only campers on this impossibly flat pitch!
> 
> [IMG alt="zftR7RhXdOD0i9kXsMtFGJFebs6fOwsBDP-BpAv5FjFk57YF_sEkV0gmoinxHzX5d69ROdIHdGKTGyq6Mywy_X70iTaG53cq742WtLieFoskGWX9cfRt1vY9OJpdd_n8k_rj7LsviWM" data-ratio="75.00"]https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/zftR7RhXdOD0i9kXsMtFGJFebs6fOwsBDP-BpAv5FjFk57YF_sEkV0gmoinxHzX5d69ROdIHdGKTGyq6Mywy_X70iTaG53cq742WtLieFoskGWX9cfRt1vY9OJpdd_n8k_rj7LsviWM[/IMG]
> 
> (recognise the tent, @Roger the Dodger?)
> 
> Cheerio
> 
> QL


 Blimey! I'd forgotten you had that. The days of taking the boys camping are long gone...it's sunny Portugal for us next weekend... :beach:

Where are you camping?


----------



## Q.Lotte

Roger the Dodger said:


> Where ﻿are you﻿ camping﻿?


 Ha! This was the sunny bowling green at the boy's school sports ground (hence the extreme flatness). We were first to arrive for the annual Lads & Dads camping weekend.

This was the scene from the clubhouse that evening - a nearly cloudless sunset over Chiswick when it had been originally forecast to be stormy!










QL


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Q.Lotte said:


> ... the annual Lads & Dads camping weekend.
> 
> QL


 Reminds me of the 60's/70s 'Ask The Family' quiz with Robert Robinson...'And now the next task is for Father and youngest son only'..... :laughing2dw:


----------



## JoT

Dungeness Lifeboat


----------



## Steve D UK

My Grandson, Henry.


----------



## WRENCH

JoT said:


> Dungeness Lifeboat
> 
> View attachment 17203


 On my list of places to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp

Q.Lotte said:


> We are the only campers on this impossibly flat pitch!
> 
> 
> 
> (recognise the tent, @Roger the Dodger?)
> 
> Cheerio
> 
> QL


 this looks more civilised.



Roger the Dodger said:


> Blimey! I'd forgotten you had that. The days of taking the boys camping are long gone...it's sunny Portugal for us next weekend... :beach:
> 
> Where are you camping?


 He hasn't said, but says its Legal...


----------



## Q.Lotte

Nigelp said:


> He hasn't said, but says its Legal...


 Bowling green, Chiswick.

Little stream called 'The Thames' trickles past to the South but don't drink the water.


----------



## Cassie-O




----------



## Cassie-O




----------



## wrenny1969

Here's a few from last week in Northumberland, no night sky shots as it was cloudy every night. Views are towards houstead Fort which isn't in view and one is a still image from my drone. The rest with Motorola g6+.


----------



## bridgeman




----------



## Cassie-O

A rather dull day here. :king:


----------



## Cassie-O




----------



## Tazmo61

After the recent harvest at the back of my house .


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Algarve sunsets...




























Bit of a moody one...it was really windy on this day...


----------



## JoT

wrenny1969 said:


> Here's a few from last week in Northumberland, no night sky shots as it was cloudy every night. Views are towards houstead Fort which isn't in view and one is a still image from my drone. The rest with Motorola g6+


 Nice shots of the Whin Sill! One of my favourite places


----------



## wrenny1969

JoT said:


> Nice shots of the Whin Sill! One of my favourite places


 It's lovely isn't it. We know it as https://www.northumberlandnationalpark.org.uk/places-to-visit/hadrians-wall/steel-rigg/ there are two national trust properties which you can rent the closest https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/holidays/peel-bothy-northumberland literally walk out of your front door to the wall and https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/holidays/springwell-cottage-northumberland about 3 mins walk down the road. Springwell is a larger property for not much more money  both dog friendly.


----------



## WRENCH

Cassie-O said:


> A rather dull day here. :king:


 Powerstation ?


----------



## Cassie-O

WRENCH said:


> Powerstation ?


 A paper mill. :king:


----------



## JoT

wrenny1969 said:


> It's lovely isn't it. We know it as https://www.northumberlandnationalpark.org.uk/places-to-visit/hadrians-wall/steel-rigg/ there are two national trust properties which you can rent the closest https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/holidays/peel-bothy-northumberland literally walk out of your front door to the wall and https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/holidays/springwell-cottage-northumberland about 3 mins walk down the road. Springwell is a larger property for not much more money  both dog friendly.


 Sorry just my geological geekery with the name!


----------



## Tazmo61

A picture of our local pond taken this morning .


----------



## Tazmo61

Some other pictures from our 8 mile ramble today .


----------



## wrenny1969

Tazmo61 said:


> Some other pictures from our 8 mile ramble today .


 Life is good  looks like a great way to spend your day.


----------



## Tazmo61

wrenny1969 said:


> Life is good  looks like a great way to spend your day.


 We thought we would make the most of the good weather , and give our dogs a good run . We had a fabulous day . :thumbs_up:


----------



## Tazmo61

Rainbow ….


----------



## Cassie-O

Out at lunchtime. :king:










@Tazmo61 Fantastic pictures! :yes:


----------



## JoT

Ticket hall, Hosted Keynes station on the Bluebell Railway


----------



## it'salivejim

The Thames at Rainham Marshes










Sleepers










French service station in the Somme










The estuary at Mimizan










Dead tree at Walthamstow Wetlands


----------



## Tazmo61

Just before a heavy downpour .


----------



## Steve D UK

Fish 'n' chips at West Mersea last weekend. :teethsmile:


----------



## Cassie-O

Another September sunrise. :king:


----------



## Steve D UK

A massive spud that i dug up on my allotment yesterday.


----------



## BondandBigM

First walk out with us for the new boy and an absolutely gorgeous sunny evening here.


----------



## Tazmo61

The old oak tree .


----------



## Tazmo61

A picture of a path that runs between two farmers fields locally .


----------



## Cassie-O

The sun shining between the trees.


----------



## chocko




----------



## JoT

Tazmo61 said:


> A picture of a path that runs between two farmers fields locally .


 Looks like a very old right of way!


----------



## Tazmo61

JoT said:


> Looks like a very old right of way!


 Its barely used these days , except by animals , most people walking that area , walk down the edge of the fields now .


----------



## Cassie-O




----------



## Cassie-O




----------



## Roger the Dodger

Cassie-O said:


>


 Nice hoverfly pic, Cassie...he only needs one more pair of legs to be one of your favourites!


----------



## BondandBigM




----------



## Tazmo61

Looking down at the village .


----------



## Karrusel

A very pleasant morning walking & shopping (?) around Lichfield.

Cathedral...



















TWF administrators immortalised in stone :biggrin: ...










Whilst DC was preoccupied spending the heir hunters inheritance  ...










Thought I should pop in (3 doors down) & scrounge a coffee & pastry from, Davey...



He was out (hiding I suspect) ? :taz:

Round the corner into the 500 year old 'The Tudor of Lichfield' for a very agreeable luncheon...










:thumbsup:


----------



## bridgeman

I've heard of ghost towns never knew deserted high streets had reached this low level, :rip_1:


----------



## Karrusel

bridgeman said:


> I've heard of ghost towns never knew deserted high streets had reached this low level, :rip_1:


 It was an impromptu VIP visit, streets hastily cleared of riff raff. 

:biggrin:


----------



## brummie1875

Ah so now I understand the reason for the sudden appearance of barricades at the bottom of our road, there was me thinking yet more unexploded ordnance had been found on the local building site. :whistling:


----------



## Karrusel

brummie1875 said:


> Ah so now I understand the reason for the sudden appearance of barricades at the bottom of our road, there was me thinking yet more unexploded ordnance had been found on the local building site. :whistling:


 

My apologies, sorry for any inconvenience, Sir.

:tongue:


----------



## wrenny1969

Frinton on Sea again today - pics all taken today on Motorola G6+ - ony the light affected their rendering  Coco the Lab was with us but she moves too quick for stills


----------



## JoT

Grove Park this morning


----------



## Turpinr

JoT said:


> Grove Park this morning
> 
> View attachment 19392


 Lovely autumnal colours you've captured there


----------



## sabailand

JoT said:


> Grove Park this morning
> 
> View attachment 19392


 That looks ready to burst, or is it at normal height, terrible up here in Yorkshire as you`ve no doubt seen on the news.


----------



## JoT

sabailand said:


> That looks ready to burst, or is it at normal height, terrible up here in Yorkshire as you`ve no doubt seen on the news.


 It's a part spring /part pumping scheme fed river which starts just beyond the bridge, has a small cascade just downstream which dams the water so it's always like that. Yes seen the Yorkshire footage, looks terrible


----------



## sabailand

JoT said:


> This morning! "Do Not Eat" :bash:
> 
> View attachment 20388


 We may laugh but there are some simpletons about! :yes:


----------



## it'salivejim

Lea Valley last weekend



















And the 'bum tree', which amused the kids no end :laugh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Went to check out the Thames at Hurley lock to see if it was possible to go fishing...but the river was up and pushing through very rapidly. The sluices on the weir were fully open to let the water away...one slip here, and you'd be a goner. Needless to say, we'll be on a lake later in the week.


----------



## Steve D UK

We went up and saw the King Tut exhibition yesterday. Very interesting.


----------



## JoT

Rock-a-Nore beach


----------



## Tazmo61

Some images from our walk today .


----------



## BondandBigM

This has been moored up alt our local marina.

Looks like maybe Maxwell or Goldie Hawn might have went overboard on it but I'll bet you could cruise the Mediterranean islands in style on it


----------



## Roger the Dodger

(First two pics from Samsung Galaxy Tab 2)

Out for a walk yesterday and went down to the ford that's about half a mile away to see how the rain had affected it. Back in the summer, I took a pic of it when it was passable...










...but when it floods, it floods badly...this pic was taken around 5 years ago during a particularly wet spell. The water at the crossing is over 8 feet deep here.










Yesterday, it was in flood, but not the extent of the above...the depth marker at the crossing was reading 3 feet deep...(latest pics from Samsung S10+)



















...and despite the two warning notices...



















...there's always some berk who thinks they know better. 50 yards downstream....



















:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## bridgeman

Yesterday 8/02/20 on lindisfarne
























and today 9/02/20 ...all with iPhone


----------



## JoT

Our local eco nutcase did this to the house his parents left him, apparently none of it contravenes current legislation


----------



## BondandBigM

Looking fine after it's recent exterior refurbishment and the surrounding area has been nicely tidied up as well. This church is pretty much right in the town centre and is now an art gallery.

And despite being a bit cold what a glorious sunny day today.


----------



## JoT

This morning in The Grove


----------



## Cassie-O




----------



## Teg62x

Ok dogs, stay out of the water!

MEG!!! Grrrrrr.


----------



## it'salivejim

__
https://flic.kr/p/2iZE2QD


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iZE2QD


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iZE2QD


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iZE2QD


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iZE2QD


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iZE2QD


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iZE2QD


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iZJmBs


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iZE2QD


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iZJmBs


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iZE2QD


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iZJmBs


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iZE2QD


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iZJmBs


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iZE2QD


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iZJmBs


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iZE2QD


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iZE2QD


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iZJmBs


----------



## Cassie-O




----------



## it'salivejim

He was too far away, but this is in my local urban park










And this one on a nearby canal


----------



## WRENCH

Just down from the far bank underwater is an Offer which had just jumped in when it saw me coming along the ladeside.


----------



## vinn

WRENCH said:


> Just down from the far bank underwater is an Offer which had just jumped in when it saw me coming along the ladeside.


 Offers will do that.


----------



## DJJazzyJeff

Red Squirrel this morning running from woods over the road, up our drive via the neighbour's car and into the back garden where I lost him. So not a great photo, but best I could get in a hurry. The Live Photo Version is better!


----------



## it'salivejim

WRENCH said:


> Just down from the far bank underwater is an Offer which had just jumped in when it saw me coming along the ladeside.


 I'm jealous :angry:

The only time I've seen otters in the wild was in France a couple of years ago. It was amazing as we just sat down and watched the whole family and cubs playing on the opposite bank.

There are supposed to be otter families living in the local wetlands we visit, but it's always too busy for otter spotting.



DJJazzyJeff said:


> Red Squirrel this morning running from woods over the road, up our drive via the neighbour's car and into the back garden where I lost him. So not a great photo, but best I could get in a hurry. The Live Photo Version is better!


 Again, jealous. Last time I saw red squirrels was during a family day out to Formby back in the 90s


----------



## John_D

The River Lea, from my walk a couple of days ago....(Samsung Galaxy S5)


----------



## it'salivejim

John_D said:


> The River Lea, from my walk a couple of days ago....(Samsung Galaxy S5)


 That's where we go - that's the canal in the pic above - and most of my outdoor pics are from the Lea Valley


----------



## John_D

it'salivejim said:


> That's where we go - that's the canal in the pic above - and most of my outdoor pics are from the Lea Valley


 Best thing I ever did was move out of London 45 years ago, don't get me wrong I love London, but I wouldn't want to live there again....especially as I can have views like this, a five minute walk from home.....


----------



## it'salivejim

John_D said:


> Best thing I ever did was move out of London 45 years ago, don't get me wrong I love London, but I wouldn't want to live there again....especially as I can have views like this, a five minute walk from home.....


 Stunning isn't it. We're still E17 but this is only a short drive away …


----------



## John_D

it'salivejim said:


> Stunning isn't it. We're still E17 but this is only a short drive away …


 We lived in N5 (Highbury) up to the mid 1970's..... E17? hope that you have a car that will comply with the London ULEZ, when it gets extended out to the North Circular next year... :sorry: It will stop me using my Saab estate for trips to Ikea in Tottenham :thumbdown:


----------



## Teg62x

Murphy having a swim.


----------



## Yeti

Unusual skies this morning.










Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DJJazzyJeff

A rip in the time space continuum - look out for Arnie on a Harley.


----------



## Stuart2103

Very weird! It made me think of the Truman Show for some reason :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH

Yesterday's exercise, Elcho castle.


----------



## Yeti

Stuart2103 said:


> Very weird! It made me think of the Truman Show for some reason :laugh:


 Hmm I wonder.


----------



## John_D

As a comparison, to the above pictures, one of my first digital pictures, taken over 20 years ago, with what was then, a very expensive, state of the art, Olympus C-1400L camera...










The boy, centre nearest the camera, in the black and white strip, is my youngest son, now married with three children of his own  ....


----------



## WRENCH

it'salivejim said:


> Last time I saw red squirrels was during a family day out to Formby back in the 90s


 I have red squirrels in my garden thankfully due to neighbouring protected urban woodland. Less than a half hour journey away, (in winter) are white mountain hare, a bit north, pine martens, capercaillie, and about 12 years ago, I spent weeks tracking a wildcat, which I eventually caught a quick glimpse of, less two miles from home. It may sound selfish, but I tend not to broadcast where some rare wildlife can be found, because it attracts throngs of people that frighten everything off. There are beavers local as well, which are almost becoming "urban" as they are gnawing trees well within the town boundaries.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Loving all the superb pics of the places members are posting of their walks...some beautiful scenery. I, too, went out for a walk today and took my phone with me.

A walk down the path behind my house leads through woodland...










... across a brook...










...then a 2 minute walk up another country path...










...before emerging into Ashenbury Park. A huge expanse of unspoilt grassland and woods. It's hard to believe that 25 years ago, this was a landfill site for the Reading area.

Looking east...










...and west.










The lake.










And some proud Canada geese parents with their brood.










All literally 5 minutes walking from my house.


----------



## JoT

Local to me, surounded on three sides by busy roads, you would never guess


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Out for another walk today, and lots to see in the woods behind my house. The trees and early plants are blooming now with the promise of fruits to come later in the year.

The Bluebells (Hyacinthoides non-scriptus) are nearly over for this year...just a few late ones remain.










The wild Dog Rose (Rosa canina) is flowering right now...these will provide nutritious rose hips for the birds during the autumn and winter months.




























The Common Dogwood (Cornus sanguinea) is bursting into frothy exuberance. There are several lovely garden cultivars of this shrub with bright orange or blood red stems in winter (hence the term 'sanguinea' = blood), one of the best being 'Midwinter Fire'.



















My walk took me through a shaded glade where I found wild Honeysuckle (Lonicera periclymenum), which also used to be known as Woodbine.



















In amongst the honeysuckle, the Elderberry (Sambucus nigra) flowers are just starting to open...these are what make Elderberry cordial, while the later, familiar glossy black berries can be made into wine.










Another couple of wild flowers, the White Campion (Silene latifolia) and wild Foxgloves (Digitalis purpurea) were also flowering in the dappled shade...




























Finally, also in the seclusion of the glade, a newly emerged Speckled Wood butterfly.


----------



## Nickshangs

Beautiful on Whitstable beach today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobJ

No land/sea scapes I'm afraid but did spot this little beauty in the garden centre car park. Something tells me the wheels aren't period though.


----------



## Hayballs

Sunset, looking West, from the upstairs bedroom window in Stonehaven.

Samsung Galaxy S8.


----------



## Graham60

Rainbow this morning, just saw it at the last so was fading.

Honor 10


----------



## BondandBigM

@Roger the Dodger

Any ideas what they are, these little bugs can't half munch through my leafs


----------



## DJJazzyJeff

BondandBigM said:


> @Roger the Dodger
> 
> Any ideas what they are, these little bugs can't half munch through my leafs


 That's a lily beetle...


----------



## BondandBigM

DJJazzyJeff said:


> That's a lily beetle...


 Cheers I don't know the first thing about gardening, a few random packets of seeds and bulbs chucked in some pots and with a bit of luck some flowers pop up.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## JoT

A building going up in the high street, check out the "scaffold" at first floor level - cowboys! Not to mention the unsupported wall!


----------



## Hayballs

I wonder what the spirit level is measuring......?


----------



## JoT

Hayballs said:


> I wonder what the spirit level is measuring......?


 Looks like it is holding the wall up :laughing2dw:


----------



## BondandBigM

JoT said:


> Looks like it is holding the wall up :laughing2dw:


 Amazing what you can do with a few old pallets

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

BondandBigM said:


> @Roger the Dodger
> 
> Any ideas what they are, these little bugs can't half munch through my leafs


 Yep...as @DJJazzyJeff said, it's a Scarlet Lily beetle. They are a serious nuisance on Lilies and Fritillaries. The larvae cover themselves with their own excrement. The red adults squeak if you hold one up to your ear. They should be destroyed as soon as you see them.



















This is the larva covered in excrement...it's these that are eating your leaves, as well as the adults.










The larva inside the poo.


----------



## BondandBigM

@Roger the Dodger

@DJJazzyJeff

This is what they are munching their way through, again no idea what they are but Big M says they did flower last year but I'm not so sure, I don't remember them doing anything.



By the way @Roger the Dodger our man eventually cut the grass

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Yep, they're lilies. By the way...here's what 'er indoors has desicrated the garden with now...the Tiki bar... :sadwalk:


----------



## Hayballs

Thought this is pretty cool..... first pic is of a decorative panel in a railing along the sea front here in Stonehaven. Shows the War Memorial with the War Memorial in the background on top of The Black Hill overlooking the town.










Second pic shows just how far away The Black Hill actually is, well over a mile away.










Taken with a Samsung Galaxy S8


----------



## it'salivejim




----------



## WRENCH

I never have my phone at the ready for the local cheeky chappy, but my pal got this one this afternoon. :thumbsup:


----------



## richie1

Took this while walking along my local promenade a week or so ago using my trusty Galaxy S9.









Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger the Dodger

My neighbour over the road sent me a couple of pics of a Roe deer eating my Yew bush on my drive...saves me a bit of pruning, I suppose...


----------



## Hayballs

Another beautiful Stonehaven sunset.


----------



## WRENCH

I've lived in and around where I am for the best part of 40 years, and I still find new and exiting places to go !










There's a beautiful wild life pond behind those reeds, and full off interesting stuff.


----------



## DJJazzyJeff

Sunset last night. 

__
https://flic.kr/p/2joMr1Z


----------



## BondandBigM

@Biker

@JoT

This is the another Dunkirk boat in the marina currently having an ongoing restoration


----------



## Biker

Nice one @BondandBigM thanks for that. :thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM

From yesterday's walk out

Priorities



They just got a Jäger chiller installed

:biggrin:

A couple from the walk round





A small fishing boat just returning, there are still a few of these small time two or three man working boats left going in and out.


----------



## Biker

August 4th on the Clyde.....

What you can't see are the trees blowing in the wind!


----------



## WRENCH

Sundays visit to the wildlife pond. The swan will gently take food from your hand. It's partner got killed by a dog, but I saw another swan in the pond yesterday, so maybe it will stay ?I


----------



## BondandBigM

I'm no twitcher but we have a small bird feeder hanging on the washing line, recently there didn't seem to be any birds, I presumed they had gone to warmer climes but maybe this is the problem.

Caught in the act, pics by Big M.


----------



## Biker

BondandBigM said:


> I'm no twitcher but we have a small bird feeder hanging on the washing line, recently there didn't seem to be any birds, I presumed they had gone to warmer climes but maybe this is the problem.
> 
> Caught in the act, pics by Big M.


 Bloody tree rats!


----------



## BondandBigM

Biker said:


> Bloody tree rats!


 So long as they don't get in the flat windows I'm not to bothered, it's the foxes I don't like, evil looking things.

Even though we are only a few minutes walk from the town centre there a couple of sizeable bits of abandoned overgrown land beside us so we get squirrels, foxes, loads of rabbits and I've even seen pheasant.

If the apocalypse arrives we won't go hungry


----------



## Karrusel

BondandBigM said:


> So long as they don't get in the flat windows I'm not to bothered, I've even seen_ peasants._


 Don't they like cake, monsieur ?

:biggrin:


----------



## BondandBigM

A few more from my wander over to the boozer this afternoon


----------



## Biker

Picture 2... Oh that's where I left it!!


----------



## Roger the Dodger

No. 1 son's Pink Toe tarantula has just shed its skin again and is now about half its full adult size.


















Meanwhile, my Giant Asian Mantis has also completed its final moult (L8) and is an adult now. There's a bit of a difference between when I first got it back in April at L4...









...to now...


----------



## WRENCH

Morning moon.


----------



## wrenny1969

Took these today walking to my car. Looks like a praying mantis, 3-4 inches long maybe @Roger the Dodger



It was looking at me in the second pic


----------



## Roger the Dodger

wrenny1969 said:


> Took these today walking to my car. Looks like a praying mantis, 3-4 inches long maybe @Roger the Dodger
> 
> 
> 
> It was looking at me in the second pic


 Yep...that's an adult mantis...you can tell because it has its wings. They are one of the only insects able to turn their heads.


----------



## Geth21

Sevens sisters back at the end of August


----------



## JoT

Liverpool just before the Tier 3 lockdown

Canning Dock










Albert Dock










Liverpool from the Mersey Ferry, the view has been spoiled somewhat by the concrete block Mersey Ferries Terminal Building plonked in front of the old Cunard building - it was voted Britain's ugliest building about 10 years ago, probably more for the position rather than the design.


----------



## WRENCH

First year since 1982 without our November travel.

Some previous trips.

Taynuilt.










From Oban.










On the road to Skye.










On the road to Gairloch.


----------



## WRENCH

First day of 2021.


----------



## it'salivejim

Last day of 2020 - the geese looked perplexed by the ice …


----------



## it'salivejim

Along the Southbank earlier this evening (my three are in the middle with their backs to camera)










And the view from Westminster Bridge


----------



## Alpha550t

it'salivejim said:


> Along the Southbank earlier this evening (my three are in the middle with their backs to camera)
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3
> 
> And the view from Westminster Bridge
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3


 We've missed our break to the capital this year (sorry, last year) due to covid. Enjoyed it tremendously for the last few years.


----------



## it'salivejim

Alpha550t said:


> We've missed our break to the capital this year (sorry, last year) due to covid. Enjoyed it tremendously for the last few years.


 Luckily we live here. Not in the centre obviously because we're not billionaires and we've been a bit cheeky by taking public transport to get there, but it was 'exercise' 

We got the empty train to Liverpool Street and walked to Tower Bridge, looked around the Tower of London from the outside, then walked down the river past all the sights until crossing Westminster Bridge, before heading down Horse Guards Road, turning left into The Mall to moon the Queen at the end, before cutting through Green Park to the tube and home.

Normally at this time of year we'd be going to plays, gigs, galleries, museums, events, etc. This year we barely managed to visit a decent toilet.

2020 has been a strange one for sure


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Out for a walk yesterday and plenty to see!

Daffodils and Snowdrops blooming already...



























These bright orange berries are the seeds of the Wild Iris, (Iris foetidissima) aka 'Stinking Iris' or 'Roast Beef' plant on account of the pungent smell when the leaves are crushed.










A bit further down the lane, next to Sandford Mill, the usual 'road closed' signs were up as this lane always floods when the River Loddon bursts it's banks.





































It was strange to see swans swimming down the road...


----------



## Biker

I've still got a couple of hundred daffy bulbs in't garage, s'pose it's too late to plant them..


----------



## Colin Belfast

Here's a few from Mount Stewart, Co Down. (National Trust) all photos taken with my Samsung































Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## WRENCH

Today !


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Biker said:


> I've still got a couple of hundred daffy bulbs in't garage, s'pose it's too late to plant them..


 Sorry, Buster...I didn't see this until just now...

You can, but they probably won't flower, or if they do, it will be for a shortened period. However, it's better to plant them now (or as soon as you are able) rather than leave them until next Autumn as they will weaken. At least if they're planted, they can be getting their roots down and getting some nutrient and any leaves produced will also make food in the light.


----------



## wrenny1969

This morning walking the dog. Weather is a bit up and down at the moment but the orange and lemon groves are starting to blossom, air is getting heavier with their scent


----------



## Biker

wrenny1969 said:


> This morning walking the dog. Weather is a bit up and down at the moment but the orange and lemon groves are starting to blossom, air is getting heavier with their scent


 Mustn't be jealous, Mustn't be jealous, Mustn't be jealous, Mustn't be jealous, Mustn't be jealous, Mustn't be jealous, Mustn't be jealous, Mustn't be jealous, Mustn't be jealous, Mustn't be jealous, Mustn't be jealous, Mustn't be jealous, Mustn't be jealous....

NAH! Failed miserably, jealous as f....


----------



## richy176

BondandBigM said:


> This has been moored up alt our local marina.
> 
> Looks like maybe Maxwell or Goldie Hawn might have went overboard on it but I'll bet you could cruise the Mediterranean islands in style on it


 No Mr Bond - that would not do at all for a man of your status. Might I suggest you consider this little number?

https://www.ypiyachts.com/en/luxury-yacht-for-sale/motor-yachts/quantum-of-solace-turquoise-73m-238ft-3003980


----------



## BondandBigM

richy176 said:


> No Mr Bond - that would not do at all for a man of your status. Might I suggest you consider this little number?
> 
> https://www.ypiyachts.com/en/luxury-yacht-for-sale/motor-yachts/quantum-of-solace-turquoise-73m-238ft-3003980


 That would do nicely. I can just see Big M and I tooting around the Med or the Canary Islands annoying posh people.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Darren 66

This wad taken at the in-laws a couple of years ago with a Nokia 6.1.


----------



## Sheryl Butler

Amazing photos! :clap:


----------



## chulyquang

My work space


----------



## WRENCH

I got to within 3 ft,


----------



## spinynorman

Todays's walk. Disused railway bridge on branch line built 1876 and closed in 1951.



River Arrow at Oversley


----------



## BondandBigM

Some snaps from last nights stroll to the boozer, other than trips to the supermarket and going to work this is the furthest I've been for weeks.


----------



## WRENCH

BondandBigM said:


> Some snaps from last nights stroll to the boozer, other than trips to the supermarket and going to work this is the furthest I've been for weeks.


 You make it look so picturesque. :wicked:


----------



## BondandBigM

WRENCH said:


> You make it look so picturesque. :wicked:


 Not me the phone filters did that

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH

Today's pond action, with some of last week's new additions.


----------



## SolaVeritate

Phone cameras are fun. I like messing about with them. Here's some forced perspectives.. easy to do with a bit of thought.










Going for a little drink










Lego of the tower










A little drive


----------



## Biker

How do you hold the phone, the article and work the shutter at the same time? I can't even do selfies properly..


----------



## SolaVeritate

Biker said:


> How do you hold the phone, the article and work the shutter at the same time? I can't even do selfies properly..


 With great difficulty.

That tower block was quite heavy.


----------



## Biker

SolaVeritate said:


> With great difficulty.
> 
> That tower block was quite heavy.


 I was more worried about spilling the beer...!


----------



## SolaVeritate

Biker said:


> I was more worried about spilling the beer...!


 Well its easier to make a big thing look small and harder to make a small thing look big. (Jokes about Johnsons are sure to arise)

There's lots of tutorials about forced perspective online. I just think its fun to try the ideas out.


----------



## WRENCH

Today's pond pictures.


----------



## WRENCH




----------



## SolaVeritate

If your on android, try Snapseed.


----------



## bridgeman

Northumberland May 2021 just with the iPhone and no fiddling.


----------



## WRENCH

Down by the Tay,


----------



## Roger the Dodger

WRENCH said:


> Down by the Tay,


 That bloody grass needs cutting!


----------



## WRENCH

Roger the Dodger said:


> That bloody grass needs cutting!


 I'll drop a note of complaint on your behalf to the Beat owner/manager.


----------



## chulyquang

WRENCH said:


> Down by the Tay,


 Your place looks beautiful, Great place for holidays


----------



## WRENCH

chulyquang said:


> Your place looks beautiful, Great place for holidays


 Some of it isn't too different from the North of your country. :thumbsup:


----------



## Biker

One morning in March, looking up the drive


----------



## WRENCH

10 minutes walk from the town center.


----------



## chulyquang




----------



## TimePassenger

Do you have to use cloud links to share photos here? Can I share photos before I've reached my 50-post milestone?


----------



## PaulBoy

TimePassenger said:


> Do you have to use cloud links to share photos here? Can I share photos before I've reached my 50-post milestone?


 You can either subscribe to the Gallery (hosted by Roy) - Explained HERE

Or use somewhere like Flickr & paste their link into your post - Explained HERE

HTH ... Paul


----------



## Biker

PaulBoy said:


> You can either subscribe to the Gallery (hosted by Roy) - Explained HERE
> 
> Or use somewhere like Flickr & paste their link into your post - Explained HERE
> 
> HTH ... Paul


 Or you can click on the 'choose files' option at the bottom of the posting text box and upload directly from your pc/laptop/whatever.


----------



## TimePassenger

That would be preferrable...but I didnt it. That's why i also was curious if maybe that is a feature only availae after you reach your 50-post quota.


----------



## Biker




----------



## spinynorman

Stratford-upon-Avon canal in July. I think there was a conference on.


----------



## WRENCH

Ford across the Tay at low tide.


----------



## Biker

*Sigh*

And so it begins....


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Biker said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> And so it begins....
> 
> View attachment 34800
> 
> 
> View attachment 34801


 The onset of Autumn, short, chilly, dull days and SAD developing. Roll on next Spring.


----------



## Biker

Roger the Dodger said:


> The onset of Autumn, short, chilly, dull days and SAD developing. Roll on next Spring.


 Yep, already looking forward to this..


----------



## spinynorman

Edstone aquaduct, Warwickshire. Opened in 1816, the longest canal aquaduct in England, taking the Stratford-on-Avon canal over Salter's Lane and the railway.


----------



## Biker

Stricken juvenile buzzard on my driveway, couldn't fly very well, got the SSPCA man to come out and rescue it, I managed to get right close up to it once he'd caught - utterly magnificent. Chap reckons it'll be fine.


----------



## Darren 66




----------



## spinynorman

Layzee Sundaay Arfternoon, got no time to wureeee ...


----------



## WRENCH




----------



## JoT

King's Cross 25th Sept


----------



## Biker

A marvellous light on Friday morning.. before the rain set in.


----------



## spinynorman

Yesterday's walk.


----------



## Alpha550t

spinynorman said:


> Yesterday's walk.


 The Riley could be superb.


----------



## spinynorman

Alpha550t said:


> The Riley could be superb.


 Yes, I was thinking that. It's in a terrible state, although there is still an engine. Way beyond any skills I have, or have access to, sadly.

















The other one I thought might be worth saving is the bubble car. Don't know what the one next to it was, only the chassis and the back is left.










In the first photo, it looks like a Morris Minor under the hedge. I didn't even see that when I took the photo.


----------



## WRENCH




----------



## chocko




----------



## Biker




----------



## Biker

This time of year again...


----------



## BondandBigM

More boats from another recent wander round to my local boozer.


----------



## Biker

0730 this morning taking muttley for his morning pee..


----------



## Biker

Lovely colours in Levengrove Park on Friday.


----------



## Alpha550t

Biker said:


> Lovely colours in Levengrove Park on Friday.
> 
> View attachment 37182


 You can't beat the colours of Autumn.


----------



## Alex_225

I love a nice photo although I'm no photographer I love taking pics on my phone. Amazing what you can capture as well. These are a few from our recent holiday to Devon.


----------



## Biker

Alex_225 said:


> I love a nice photo although I'm no photographer I love taking pics on my phone. Amazing what you can capture as well. These are a few from our recent holiday to Devon.


 Most excellent pictures... from a mobile phone!


----------



## bridgeman

Alex_225 said:


> I love a nice photo although I'm no photographer I love taking pics on my phone. Amazing what you can capture as well. These are a few from our recent holiday to Devon.


 Number 2 deserves a prize….well done that man


----------



## Alex_225

Thanks guys, the only thing I do in addition to taking the pics is use an app called Phototoaster which just lets you increase the contrast and sharpen the pics up. Fine balance between them looking vibrant and natural and looking over processed.

I read somewhere once that the best camera you have is the one you have with you. It's only an iPhone 12 Pro camera but the great thing with digital photography is that you can take multiple picture and pic your best.


----------



## Mixlikes

First one of the most beautiful images that I have ever seen.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Some garden birds from last year. (Samsung S10+)

Long tailed tits.










Nuthatch.



















Blue tit.



















Coal tit.










Marsh tit.










Great tit.










Robin


----------



## WRENCH




----------



## Darren 66

Not my photo, my daughters but it's a good action shot of Flo living the dream!


----------



## PaulBoy

Roger the Dodger said:


> Some garden birds from last year. (Samsung S10+)
> 
> Long tailed tits.
> 
> 
> 
> Nuthatch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue tit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coal tit.
> 
> 
> 
> Marsh tit.
> 
> 
> 
> Great tit.
> 
> 
> 
> Robin


 Those are excellent Rog - I have just fitted a baffle to my bird feeder to keep the tree rats (squirrels) off there, but watched a magpie yesterday deliberately crashing in to the seed feeder, causing the seed to fall to the ground - Clever little bar stewards!



Darren 66 said:


> Not my photo, my daughters but it's a good action shot of Flo living the dream!


 Great pic & good you can't see the boot that launched her that high! :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH




----------



## Darren 66

PaulBoy said:


> Those are excellent Rog - I have just fitted a baffle to my bird feeder to keep the tree rats (squirrels) off there, but watched a magpie yesterday deliberately crashing in to the seed feeder, causing the seed to fall to the ground - Clever little bar stewards!
> 
> Great pic & good you can't see the boot that launched her that high! :laughing2dw:


 She's bonkers for leaves, as soon as your foot stops in a pile she's there waiting to grab and bark like a lunatic. The higher the kick the better she like it!!!


----------



## chocko

Light show in Cardiff this evening.


----------



## WRENCH




----------



## WRENCH

Out and about this morning, here's some pics of what the local beavers have been up to.
























What is interesting is that the trees they have already felled have fallen at 90° to the river bank. The second pic is the work already done to the tree in the last picture, which would look like it will fall to the left. In fact once you get further up the tree, the weight/growth is transferred to the right, meaning it will fall, as the rest, at 90° to the river. Skill or luck ?


----------



## Biker

WRENCH said:


> Out and about this morning, here's some pics of what the local beavers have been up to.
> 
> 
> 
> What is interesting is that the trees they have already felled have fallen at 90° to the river bank. The second pic is the work already done to the tree in the last picture, which would look like it will fall to the left. In fact once you get further up the tree, the weight/growth is transferred to the right, meaning it will fall, as the rest, at 90° to the river. Skill or luck ?


 been building dams longer than we have so I would say, skill.


----------



## PaulBoy

WRENCH said:


> Out and about this morning, here's some pics of what the local beavers have been up to.
> 
> 
> 
> What is interesting is that the trees they have already felled have fallen at 90° to the river bank. The second pic is the work already done to the tree in the last picture, which would look like it will fall to the left. In fact once you get further up the tree, the weight/growth is transferred to the right, meaning it will fall, as the rest, at 90° to the river. Skill or luck ?


 Great pics but not the type of beavers that I usually show an interest in? :laughing2dw:


----------



## Biker

PaulBoy said:


> Great pics but not the type of beavers that I usually show an interest in? :laughing2dw:


 Oh, you mean these Beavers...









Yes I used to be a Beaver Leader once.


----------



## WRENCH

This mornings pre Christmas over indulgence flaneur.


----------



## WRENCH




----------



## Biker

Early morning last week.









Spooky moon this morning


----------



## WRENCH

Sunday mornings.


----------



## wrenny1969

about 10 seconds before sunrise a couple of days ago - nice beach for dogs.


----------



## Darren 66

A walk this afternoon with the dog, bright but cold.


----------



## Roxyben

A couple from the peak District on the phone which came out pretty good.


----------



## Biker

Friday morning sunrise


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Sky was a very strange colour here in Berkshire this morning...


----------



## WRENCH




----------



## fernface

Was just wondering if anyone has attempted to get enlargements from shots taken on their phone or indeed can be done.


----------



## PaulBoy

fernface said:


> Was just wondering if anyone has attempted to get enlargements from shots taken on their phone or indeed can be done.


 It certainly can be done - My wife has gone in to a couple of places locally that do it (including Asda, who have a Max Photo booth on the premises) - You bluetooth the pics into the machine & Robert's your mother's brother! - We have a couple of nice A4 size pics of our grandaughter :thumbsup: - You could also use an online company & upload the pics? - I'd prefer the Asda version as you get to see the pics immediately * can be more picky with settings / quality etc?


----------



## WRENCH

fernface said:


> Was just wondering if anyone has attempted to get enlargements from shots taken on their phone or indeed can be done.


 My local Boots chemist has a machine that does the job while you wait. Good quality too. Don't ask how it's done, my wife is the expert.


----------



## Alpha550t

My daughter has had quite a few done of our granddaughter by Asda, and the quality is really good. Decent price too.


----------



## Karrusel

Scaffolding down...










£80million of Taxpayers money well spent?


----------



## Jacksy

Karrusel said:


> Scaffolding down...
> 
> 
> 
> £80million of Taxpayers money well spent?


 Rather my noney spent on that then given to a pub lanlord to supply covid medical supplies :laughing2dw:


----------



## bridgeman

Loch lomond 24 hours apart


----------



## WRENCH

Got the tide at the right time today, so crossed the river by the causeway.










and took the footbridge back.


----------



## WRENCH

Look


----------



## Biker

WRENCH said:


> Look


 Is that the tower that overlooks the main motorway between Perth/Dundee


----------



## WRENCH

Biker said:


> Is that the tower that overlooks the main motorway between Perth/Dundee


 Yes it is.

It's a folly.


----------



## Biker

Great picture, Passed it many a time often wondered if it was a folly or not.


----------



## Lukeeesteve

Very occasionally in a lifetime (for me) sunrise. The photo pretty much captured the colors that lasted for about 30 seconds before they faded quickly.


----------



## chocko

Took this today .

 

Any Ideas where .clue thousands of people go there .


----------



## Biker

chocko said:


> Took this today .
> 
> 
> 
> Any Ideas where .clue thousands of people go there .


 Airport?


----------



## chocko

No


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Out in the garden today and spotted a bright yellow crab spider camouflaged perfectly in a yellow Welsh poppy. These spiders don't spin a web, but rely on their camo to hide in a flower and then jump out on their prey. Here, this one has captured a small bumble bee. They are called crab spiders because they tend to walk sideways, though they can move forwards too.


----------



## Biker

Roger the Dodger said:


> Out in the garden today and spotted a bright yellow crab spider camouflaged perfectly in a yellow Welsh poppy. These spiders don't spin a web, but rely on their camo to hide in a flower and then jump out on their prey. Here, this one has captured a small bumble bee. They are called crab spiders because they tend to walk sideways, though they can move forwards too.


 Aint nature amazing! Meanwhile up here it is still wet and bloody cold!


----------



## BondandBigM




----------



## BondandBigM

Another one I found on my phone from a recent wander. I've pretty much always lived close to or on a coast.


----------



## Biker

BondandBigM said:


> Another one I found on my phone from a recent wander. I've pretty much always lived close to or on a coast.


 Great picture.. :thumbsup:


----------



## chocko




----------



## Carlosssss

All the pictures look good! It makes me miss traveling...

I haven't traveled since the pandemic.


----------



## JoT

The Chapel of St John the Evangelist, White Tower, Tower of London


----------



## WRENCH




----------



## JonnyOldBoy

Taken by my old Karate mate Dan from the Cockpit of his Boeing 777 that he was flying over the Atlantic at the Weekend , a hundred miles East of Miami.


----------



## BondandBigM

Some more from my wanderings




























This is on my way home, I'm surprised I've never ended up in the water, there's not a lot to stop you and it's not the first time someone has be fished out. Fortunately I have a built in sat nav and no matter how bad I am I always get somewhere near my flat, not always in it but usually close enough for Big M to find me, so far I always managed to turn left and not right.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH




----------



## JonnyOldBoy

Wifey took this at the Block and Bottle butchers in Heaton/Byker Newcastle on her Cell phone ..... summarises the UK "Hidden Gem" thing we have going for us.

We bought a 30 day aged Sirloin and a Ribeye and we are going to do a two cook sitting later after we have tried their sausages with mustard. Their pork pie was incredible.


----------



## BondandBigM

JonnyOldBoy said:


> Heaton/Byker


 Brave man wandering out of a shop there with fifty quids worth of raw meat without bodyguards

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## JoT

BondandBigM said:


> Brave man wandering out of a shop there with fifty quids worth of raw meat without bodyguards
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 Heaton is known as a trendy suburb these days, unbelievably!


----------



## BondandBigM

JoT said:


> Heaton is known as a trendy suburb these days, unbelievably!


 It's an old stamping ground of mine. Many places in Newcastle have been gentrified but despite what Google might tell you in Heaton and Byker these days nothing has changed it just costs more to be rough as toast.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## JonnyOldBoy

JoT said:


> Heaton is known as a trendy suburb these days, unbelievably!


 We are staying in Ouseburn just on the Edge of Heaton and Byker, very "trendy" so the bar staff tell us, to the point the old crusties that retired to the new builds here are starting to complain about the noise and the bars now have 9pm beer garden curfews ... Certainly a different way of things here, Back home if people complained about noisy beer gardens nearby, no one would pay a blind bit of notice... Travelled to Amble today to have a seafood lunch at the shack and bought some Halibut steaks at the Lobster Hatchery there so will be pan frying those before we venture out into Pub Land again ..


----------



## Alpha550t

JonnyOldBoy said:


> We are staying in Ouseburn just on the Edge of Heaton and Byker, very "trendy" so the bar staff tell us, to the point the old crusties that retired to the new builds here are starting to complain about the noise and the bars now have 9pm beer garden curfews ... Certainly a different way of things here, Back home if people complained about noisy beer gardens nearby, no one would pay a blind bit of notice... Travelled to Amble today to have a seafood lunch at the shack and bought some Halibut steaks at the Lobster Hatchery there so will be pan frying those before we venture out into Pub Land again ..
> 
> View attachment 49899


 A bit further up, Seahouses have a few cracking seafood eateries.


----------



## WRENCH

Alpha550t said:


> A bit further up, Seahouses have a few cracking seafood eateries.


 Just don't sit outside next to "fatties" who throw chips to the seagulls. :bash: Apart from that, Mrs W and I had a good holiday cycling down the east coast from Edinburgh. Tried to find the bit at the end of "Get Carter".


----------



## Alpha550t

WRENCH said:


> Just don't sit outside next to "fatties" who throw chips to the seagulls. :bash: Apart from that, Mrs W and I had a good holiday cycling down the east coast from Edinburgh. Tried to find the bit at the end of "Get Carter".


 It was filmed at Blackhall, further down the coast past Sunderland.


----------



## WRENCH

Alpha550t said:


> It was filmed at Blackhall, further down the coast past Sunderland.


 We didn't get far enough down as a result of an unplanned visit to Cragside house, and spending a day in that bookshop at Alnwick, plus going down to Alnmouth, and I think alcohol was involved at Bamburgh.


----------



## BondandBigM

Alpha550t said:


> It was filmed at Blackhall


 Now there's a place that's stopped in time.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

Although I know a couple that have something to do with the holiday park at Crimdon Dean and surprisingly it's pretty much fully booked all summer.

:huh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

I've posted before about the incredible mimicry that some insects have evolved over the milennia, usually to look like something more dangerous, or to resemble parts of their surroundings. Just landed on my window, this Syrphid fly, a member of the Hoverfly family that has evolved to give a pretty convincing imitation of a wasp. While it is totally harmless, the colours are a warning to predators that it might sting them if attacked.


----------



## WRENCH

Eastwood House on the banks of the river Tay.










Holiday retreat for guests such as; Sir John Everett Millais, Lillie Langtry, David Lloyd George, Stanley Baldwin and, Beatrix Potter.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

WRENCH said:


> Eastwood House on the banks of the river Tay.
> 
> 
> 
> Holiday retreat for guests such as; Sir John Everett Millais, Lillie Langtry, David Lloyd George, Stanley Baldwin and, Beatrix Potter.


 Looks stunning, @WRENCH... good fishing? And if so, what species?


----------



## WRENCH

Roger the Dodger said:


> Looks stunning, @WRENCH... good fishing? And if so, what species?


 https://www.salmon-fish-scotland.com/Dunkeld-House-salmon-fishing

https://www.highlandperthshire.org/enjoy-outdoors/outdoors-fishing/2269-Dunkeld-and-Birnam-Angling-Association-Middle-Tay


----------



## Roger the Dodger

@WRENCH. I'm more into coarse fishing, so was hoping for chub, barbel and maybe the odd roach or two. Mind you, I wouldn't mind if a salmon or trout threw itself on my bait. However, the 'drey fley' johnnies down here shake their heads in derision if one of us 'coarse' chappies manages to snaffle a game fish on a worm or gentle. (Maggot).


----------



## WRENCH

Roger the Dodger said:


> @WRENCH. I'm more into coarse fishing, so was hoping for chub, barbel and maybe the odd roach or two. Mind you, I wouldn't mind if a salmon or trout threw itself on my bait. However, the 'drey fley' johnnies down here shake their heads in derision if one of us 'coarse' chappies manages to snaffle a game fish on a worm or gentle. (Maggot).


 Up river from me.

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/TMQ9PIXef-4?feature=oembed


----------



## WRENCH

More wandering along the Tay.

The "Danes Stane" South of Luncarty.










Further investigation required on this one,










Fishing beat march (boundary) marker,










Looking down the Tay towards where the River Almond joins it.










The old A9 bridge, which up until the mid 1970's was part of the main route north to Inverness for all road bound traffic. The boulders separate the road from cycle route 77 used by many on "end to end" journeys.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

A Sunflower in the garden. Belonging to the Compositae family, (mainly 'daisy' like flowers) what we generally regard as a single large yellow flower is a bit of a misnomer. The large yellow 'petals' around the edge are actually called ray florets, are sterile as they have no reproductive parts and are there to attract the pollinating bees. The actual flowers, of which there are hundreds, are in the central disc, arranged spirally according to the Fibonacci sequence. They open a few at a time each day from the edge to the centre, and will eventually produce the familiar, large seedhead, loved by birds in the autumn.










Here you can see the individual flowers that have been opening towards the centre of the disc. The centre ones have yet to open and you can see the spiral arrangement. Each individual flower will become a Sunflower seed.










This bee, covered in pollen, will circle round the disc, sipping the nectar and pollinating the flowers as it goes.


----------



## WRENCH

Today's Tay daunder.

The path leading down to the Tay from Guildtown.










The river is quite busy with salmon fishing.










Stanley Mills, now exclusive dwellings.

https://www.historicenvironment.scot/visit-a-place/places/stanley-mills/history/










Scone estate hydro power station.


----------



## WRENCH

River was busy today @Roger the Dodgerwith one to one tuition with the ghillie.


----------



## Biker

A pint in our favourite wee haunt in Agia Galini, Crete.


----------



## JoT

Grand Central Station NYC four years ago


----------



## tall_tim

Taken at Sumburgh Head in Shetland a few weeks back whilst up on the Islands working.


----------



## BondandBigM

I know same old same old, more boats but hey ho I don't wander further than I can make home again these days, which isn't far Big M doesn't give me enough pocket money for taxis

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:




























At least I didn't fall in

:biggrin:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

You may remember the pic of a Sunflower I posted a week ago...










This is the same flower head, and in the space of 7 days the older, individual flowers have started to fall away, revealing the swelling seeds below, arranged in the familiar spiral pattern. (The Fibonacci 'Golden spiral')










For the more interested, below is a simplified explanation of the seed arrangement...

*
Floret arrangementEdit
*

[IMG alt="220px-SunflowerModel.svg.png" data-ratio="100.00"]https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/a/ad/SunflowerModel.svg/220px-SunflowerModel.svg.png[/IMG]

Illustration of Vogel's model for _n_=1 ... 500

Generally, each floret is oriented toward the next by approximately the golden angle, 137.5°, producing a pattern of interconnecting spirals, where the number of left spirals and the number of right spirals are successive Fibonacci numbers. Typically, there are 34 spirals in one direction and 55 in the other; however, in a very large sunflower head there could be 89 in one direction and 144 in the other.[13][14][15] This pattern produces the most efficient packing of seeds mathematically possible within the flower head


----------



## JoT

2022 summed up neatly in Farringdon


----------



## Boots

JoT said:


> 2022 summed up neatly in Farringdon
> 
> View attachment 50755


 They could have called them Vegetaballs...

I'll get my coat...


----------



## JoT

Sneaky picture of the tomb of Vice Admiral of the White The Right Honourable Horatio, Viscount Nelson, Baron Nelson, of the Nile and of Burnham Thorpe in the County of Norfolk, Baron Nelson, of the Nile and of Hillborough in the County of Norfolk, Duke of Bronte of the Kingdom of the Two Sicilies, Knight of the Most Honourable Order of the Bath, Knight of the Grand Cross of the Order of St Ferdinand and of Merit, Knight of the Order of the Crescent, Knight Grand Commander of the Order of St Joachim.


----------



## wrenny1969

JoT said:


> Vice Admiral of the White The Right Honourable Horatio, Viscount Nelson, Baron Nelson, of the Nile and of Burnham Thorpe in the County of Norfolk, Baron Nelson, of the Nile and of Hillborough in the County of Norfolk, Duke of Bronte of the Kingdom of the Two Sicilies, Knight of the Most Honourable Order of the Bath, Knight of the Grand Cross of the Order of St Ferdinand and of Merit, Knight of the Order of the Crescent, Knight Grand Commander of the Order of St Joachim.


 definite free upgrade to the front seats on Ryanair but if not why not :yes:


----------



## Biker

JoT said:


> Sneaky picture of the tomb of Vice Admiral of the White The Right Honourable Horatio, Viscount Nelson, Baron Nelson, of the Nile and of Burnham Thorpe in the County of Norfolk, Baron Nelson, of the Nile and of Hillborough in the County of Norfolk, Duke of Bronte of the Kingdom of the Two Sicilies, Knight of the Most Honourable Order of the Bath, Knight of the Grand Cross of the Order of St Ferdinand and of Merit, Knight of the Order of the Crescent, Knight Grand Commander of the Order of St Joachim.


 ..and a good egg too. commanded his first vessel at the ripe old age of 20


----------



## Darren 66

Boots said:


> They could have called them Vegetaballs...
> 
> I'll get my coat...


 I am trying to eat less meat, I did manage over the last 14 months manage to reduce my intake by about 80%, this is due to my Diverticulitis which flared up twice last year and was very painful.

Since trying to eat less meat I have found a plethora of meat look a like products which defy logic, surely if you don't want to eat meat why go for vegetable bacon, chicken-less chicken fillets etc. it doesn't make sense to me.

Finding recipes hasn't been easy, I was brought up with meat and two veg dinners and spent most of my life living like that. I am fussed with over complicated stuff and am just able to tolerate Avocado provided it has an egg on top!!

The kids HATE my vegetable lasagne but funnily enough clear their plates when I dish it up!

Calling it Vegetaballs I think is absolutely SPOT ON :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH

Black Watch Museum.


----------



## Roxyben

A couple from out running this morning. Got out early before it gets too hot. These two are from the Howdon area of the peaks.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Some new varieties of Hibiscus which, after 3 years of growing on, have produced some superb flowers this year.

'Walburton's Rose Moon' with its 6" (150mm) flowers.




























This is 'Starburst Chiffon', with its stunning double flowers.


----------



## JonnyOldBoy

I was here today , if you know , you know ,,,


----------



## Karrusel

JonnyOldBoy said:


> I was here today , if you know , you know ,,,
> 
> View attachment 51219


 Do you know Clint as well?

:laugh:


----------



## JonnyOldBoy

Tuco's view from the end of the film .... photo taken from the Arch Stanton / "Unknown" grave point


----------



## JonnyOldBoy

View from Our apartment yesterday evening , Burgos , Spain.


----------



## Karrusel

YHA?


----------



## JonnyOldBoy

Burgos Cathedral from the Tapas/Pinchos bar opposite [ pickled Octopus and Cerveza Rubio omitted from the Vista ]. Very hot here today for this part of Spain ... but breeze just changed to North-Westerly so change to fresher tomorrow.


----------



## WRENCH

Bleak ?










:laughing2dw:


----------



## Karrusel

JonnyOldBoy said:


> Burgos Cathedral…
> 
> View attachment 51269


 Was the confessional open?

:biggrin:


----------



## JonnyOldBoy

Is this perhaps why Phones now have cameras.. !? the entire point of technology


----------



## WRENCH

Tay bridge at Dunkeld.










Old roadside mile marker north of Dalguise.


----------



## Welsh Wizard

JonnyOldBoy said:


> Is this perhaps why Phones now have cameras.. !? the entire point of technology
> 
> View attachment 51279


 So now you can order a delivery to your apartment


----------



## WRENCH

The Birnam Oak.










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birnam_Oak


----------



## JonnyOldBoy

The rain near Burgos falls mainly on the plain


----------



## wrenny1969

JonnyOldBoy said:


> The rain near Burgos falls mainly on the plain


 are you static or travelling about? We're driving up to Zaragoza later in the year.


----------



## JonnyOldBoy

wrenny1969 said:


> are you static or travelling about? We're driving up to Zaragoza later in the year.


 .. we grabbed a 4 day city break in Burgos with the grown-up kinder , flew into Bilbao and rented a car .. so back to Blighty tomorrow. When the kids were small, we spent many summer holidays in Northern Spain so it was good to re-visit a few old haunts ... especially today the Zoological park ; "Parque de la Naturaleza de Cabárceno" which is a hidden European Gem. Astonishing place. Since we were last there in the early 2000s, they have added a cable car which goes over the African Elephant reserve and the big cat reservations .... truly amazing, if you ever get the chance ... GO !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Welsh Wizard

JonnyOldBoy said:


> .. we grabbed a 4 day city break in Burgos with the grown-up kinder , flew into Bilbao and rented a car .. so back to Blighty tomorrow. When the kids were small, we spent many summer holidays in Northern Spain so it was good to re-visit a few old haunts ... especially today the Zoological park ; "Parque de la Naturaleza de Cabárceno" which is a hidden European Gem. Astonishing place. Since we were last there in the early 2000s, they have added a cable car which goes over the African Elephant reserve and the big cat reservations .... truly amazing, if you ever get the chance ... GO !!! :thumbsup:


 Glad you enjoyed your break. Nothing better for recharging the "batteries ". Have a safe trip home


----------



## bridgeman

Balamory and Fidden (Isle of Mull)this week …. Still searching for a vegetable or a piece of fruit!


----------



## JonnyOldBoy

Hampton Court Palace from the rear formal garden


----------



## Biker

Saw this a couple of weeks back but forgot to post it.

Bugger!!








Thistle do.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Biker said:


> Saw this a couple of weeks back but forgot to post it.
> 
> Bugger!!
> View attachment 52409
> 
> 
> Thistle do.
> 
> View attachment 52411


 Not sure what's in the first pic, and that looks remarkably like Knapweed in the second...


----------



## JoT

One thing I like about my apartment are the surrounding trees, it's a bit like living in a woodland canopy


----------



## Biker

Love this view part way down the driveway..


----------



## Roger the Dodger

This was the sky here in Berkshire at 5.00am on Monday.










And this was from the night before, taken at midnight. It was almost like twighlight.


----------



## Roxyben

Having just gotten back from Oslo I was just looking back through my pictures and hadn't really taken that many, here's three of them though.

An interesting clock on the front of Oslo's town hall.

 

My favourite piece of art from inside the national gallery. A piece by Peter Nicolai Arbo called "The Night"

 

Here is my friends dog who I took for a run. This area not too far from his house is so vast and goes on forever!


----------



## Davey P

Went to the Bournemouth Air Show last weekend, and took quite a few photos. One of my favourites is this one showing a Typhoon and a Spitfire flying in formation - Absolutely amazing, and I still don't know how they did it:

 

Loads more photos on my Flickr if anyone is interested:

Bournemouth Air Show 2022

:thumbsup:


----------



## Alpha550t

Davey P said:


> Went to the Bournemouth Air Show last weekend, and took quite a few photos. One of my favourites is this one showing a Typhoon and a Spitfire flying in formation - Absolutely amazing, and I still don't know how they did it:
> 
> 
> 
> Loads more photos on my Flickr if anyone is interested:
> 
> Bournemouth Air Show 2022
> 
> :thumbsup:


 Unfortunately ours here in Sunderland has been cancelled this year. Its a shame, I used to watch from the back garden.


----------



## Q.Lotte

Roger the Dodger said:


> Not sure what's in the first pic, and that looks remarkably like Knapweed in the second...


 I would concur - Constable Knapweed to his friends, the Herbs.

Not sure what we're supposed to be looking at in the first one - is it the item in the centre of the picture, which resembles an early horse chestnut?



Roger the Dodger said:


> This was the sky here in Berkshire at 5.00am on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> And this was from the night before, taken at midnight. It was almost like twighlight.


 5am in Richmond:


----------



## Q.Lotte

Winter sunrise over the City of gold.

From Covent Garden @ 8am (December 2019)


----------



## JoT

Clapham Junction at 08.40this morning, very quiet


----------



## WRENCH

Keathbank mill on the river Ericht, before the river narrows at the "Keath"










An unfinished Lade (mill race) on the opposite bank to the mill.










Cargill's Leap at "The Keath " where legend has it, in 1679 the famous Rattray Covenanter, Donald Cargill, while on a visit to his parents at the Hatton of Rattray, was pursued by the dragoons of Claverhouse, and only escaped by leaping the Keath.


----------



## tall_tim

Third round of water sampling around Loch of Clunie, from the red diesel spill. Looking good, hard work paying off (not to mention cost!).

Last set of booms before Loch inlet…









The loch itself…







And 2 weeks ago, contaminated water to the right…


----------



## tall_tim

Sunset over Linlithgow tonight.


----------



## WRENCH

Greyfriars burial ground.


----------



## Q.Lotte

Isle of Harris (2018) - ghosts of ancient volcanoes


----------



## Biker

And so it begins.....


----------



## Q.Lotte

Burning Bush on Putney Heath - the joys of Autumn are finally upon us!


----------



## JonnyOldBoy

Sunset on the mountains behind Perratata , Kefalonia , Greece.


----------



## BondandBigM

Broke my old phone so a quick snap from last weekend with the new one, seems to take a decent picture for a relatively cheap Chinese job.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

A couple of shots of a fish I've never seen or caught before in nearly 50 years of fishing (although I have heard of them) This is the tiny Pumpkinseed, a fish from North America that used to be imported as an aquarium species. Sadly, in some places they were released into the wild here and are now considered an invasive species. They are not allowed to be imported anymore, sold or transferred from any water where they exist to another. Thankfully, they are very rare and only occur in a few waters in the south which is why I've never seen one before and while I've been fishing this particular water for nearly 6 years, this was the first time I caught one... well three in fact in one session. They are tiny, rarely exceeding 3" in length, and highly coloured (which explains their popularity as an aquarium species). The name 'Pumpkinseed' comes from the fact they resemble the shape of one and they are an iridescent shade of green/turquoise with a golden yellow throat and belly. More fish pics in the WRYDT thread under Finch Farm Fishery.


----------



## tall_tim

Roger the Dodger said:


> A couple of shots of a fish I've never seen or caught before in nearly 50 years of fishing (although I have heard of them) This is the tiny Pumpkinseed, a fish from North America that used to be imported as an aquarium species. Sadly, in some places they were released into the wild here and are now considered an invasive species. They are not allowed to be imported anymore, sold or transferred from any water where they exist to another. Thankfully, they are very rare and only occur in a few waters in the south which is why I've never seen one before and while I've been fishing this particular water for nearly 6 years, this was the first time I caught one... well three in fact in one session. They are tiny, rarely exceeding 3" in length, and highly coloured (which explains their popularity as an aquarium species). The name 'Pumpkinseed' comes from the fact they resemble the shape of one and they are an iridescent shade of green/turquoise with a golden yellow throat and belly. More fish pics in the WRYDT thread under Finch Farm Fishery.


 Good to hear you've not caught before, but did you report to the NNSS, as these are on the non-widely spread list. When I was with SEPA, we were getting reports of various critters all the time and forwarding them on.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

tall_tim said:


> Good to hear you've not caught before, but did you report to the NNSS, as these are on the non-widely spread list. When I was with SEPA, we were getting reports of various critters all the time and forwarding them on.


 It's a commercial fishery, and it's well known they are there as they are mentioned in the reviews.


----------



## tall_tim

Roger the Dodger said:


> It's a commercial fishery, and it's well known they are there as they are mentioned in the reviews.


 Ah, yes you did say. So they're ok as long as there is no inlet/outlet to streams etc and no threat of flooding.


----------



## Karrusel

tall_tim said:


> did you report to the NNSS, as these are on the non-widely spread list. When I was with SEPA, we were getting reports of various critters all the time and forwarding them on.


 Much like DEFRA, or previous incarnations, totally clueless jobsworths, still dragging their knuckles over the continuing issue of Cormorants, & the devastating affects on fisheries!!

Don't get me started on compliance/adherence to flood, drainage legislation (SUDS).

:yes:


----------



## tall_tim

Karrusel said:


> Much like DEFRA, or previous incarnations, totally clueless jobsworths, still dragging their knuckles over the continuing issue of Cormorants, & the devastating affects on fisheries!!
> 
> Don't get me started on compliance/adherence to flood, drainage legislation (SUDS).
> 
> :yes:


 I won't take that as a personal insult.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

tall_tim said:


> Ah, yes you did say. So they're ok as long as there is no inlet/outlet to streams etc and no threat of flooding.


 That's correct... they are established, self contained, man made lakes with no inlets or outlets. They also contain Sturgeon and Wels catfish, neither of which are truly native species.

https://finchfarmfishery.com/gallery/


----------



## BondandBigM

Roger the Dodger said:


> That's correct... they are established, self contained, man made lakes with no inlets or outlets. They also contain Sturgeon and Wels catfish, neither of which are truly native species.
> 
> https://finchfarmfishery.com/gallery/


 Pictures of you catching one of those big catfish with your arm like those American rednecks on River Monsters then at least the fish have a chance of some retribution.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:










High tide last night, you get lots of people fishing around the perimeter on a weekend, don't know if they catch anything but it seems popular. There's also a lot of night fishing off the rocks and pier on the sea side of the lock gates.


----------



## Q.Lotte

Home


----------



## animalone

Not bad for holding an eyeglass up to the phone


----------



## Biker

Shrooms are up..


----------



## chas g

Biker said:


> Shrooms are up..
> 
> View attachment 54317
> 
> 
> View attachment 54319
> 
> 
> View attachment 54321
> 
> 
> View attachment 54323
> 
> 
> View attachment 54325
> 
> 
> View attachment 54327
> 
> 
> View attachment 54329
> 
> 
> View attachment 54331
> 
> 
> View attachment 54333
> 
> 
> View attachment 54335


 Will you be frying them later?


----------



## Q.Lotte

This morning's dawn, just before the school run, reminded me of the old saying:

"Red sky at night, shepherd's delight. Red sky in the morning, Chelsea F.C. is on fire"


----------



## Biker

chas g said:


> Will you be frying them later?


 Trouble is, I don't know which are edible one of them will fill a dinner plate it's massive!


----------



## chas g

Biker said:


> Trouble is, I don't know which are edible one of them will fill a dinner plate it's massive!


 Eating hand picked wild mushrooms is fraught with danger to say the least.


----------



## tall_tim

chas g said:


> Eating hand picked wild mushrooms is fraught with danger to say the least.


 Indeed, I'm a member of the local Mycological group, though not done any collecting (our collecting is/was purely photographic). There are so many UK fungi just waiting to make you seriously I'll, or worse, and positive identification can be very tricky.

Most fungi that grows above waist height (ie on standing trees) is edible, like 'hen of the woods', but I would avoid all unless shop bought!


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Sunrise in Carvoeira, from 06.45 to 07.05.

06.45.





































07.05.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

On our walk to the supermarket here in Portugal this morning, I noticed something I've meant to ask here many times before. In every place you go here, wherever there is an exposed, vertical wall of rock, there are literally thousands upon thousands of seashells embedded in it. Perhaps 'rock' is the wrong term... it's more of a soft limestone and the shells don't seem to be fossils... they appear as they normally would, rather than turned to stone.




























What is also clear is that there are obvious lines of strata where the ochre colour of the 'limestone' changes to white for a vertical inch or so.










In some places, these strata lines consist entirely of shells.










What is puzzling is that a lot of these cuts (this paricular one has been excavated to allow a main road to pass through) are way above sea level... probably 100 feet in the pictures above. I can only conclude that millions of years ago, this area was part of the Atlantic ocean floor and at some point, a massive upheaval (volcanic?) or earthquake has lifted these sections to their present positions where the rain and wind is constantly exposing the shells that sank into the sea bed millenia ago. Perhaps one of our geologist members (@JoT) may be able to give a better explanation. It seems very humbling to witness shells that were buried eons ago and are just now seeing the light of day once again. A few more pics.




























EDIT : These pics of the info notices on the boardwalk above the cliffs shed a little more light.


----------



## Caller.

Q.Lotte said:


> Home
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/0


 Great pic! And I was going to admonish you until I looked a bit more closely. You previously mentioned Fulham, and I knew full well that isn't the Fulham railway bridge over the Thames. Then I realised it was Marlow Bridge. Lovely place and area. Walked that way along the Thames Path many a time, starting in either Maidenhead, or if feeeling lazy, Cookham - Stanley Spencer Country. I would be aiming for Henley, and then head back. Sometimes, a pub got in the way. It was a bit like walking from Christopher Ward to Bremont! :biggrin:


----------



## Q.Lotte

Caller. said:


> Great pic! And I was going to admonish you until I looked a bit more closely. You previously mentioned Fulham, and I knew full well that isn't the Fulham railway bridge over the Thames. Then I realised it was Marlow Bridge. Lovely place and area. Walked that way along the Thames Path many a time, starting in either Maidenhead, or if feeeling lazy, Cookham - Stanley Spencer Country. I would be aiming for Henley, and then head back. Sometimes, a pub got in the way. It was a bit like walking from Christopher Ward to Bremont! :biggrin:


 Well there is a connection. William Tierney Clark, who designed both the chain-link suspension bridge at Marlow (1832) and its larger cousin, the Szechenyi chain link suspension bridge in Budapest (1849), but also the original chain link suspension bridge at Hammersmith just up the road from Fulham (re designed by Bazelgette in the 1880s but still using Tierney Clark's piers).

(I should also have clarified, although I have to live in Fulham, Marlow will always be home)


----------



## JoT

Roger the Dodger said:


> On our walk to the supermarket here in Portugal this morning, I noticed something I've meant to ask here many times before. In every place you go here, wherever there is an exposed, vertical wall of rock, there are literally thousands upon thousands of seashells embedded in it. Perhaps 'rock' is the wrong term... it's more of a soft limestone and the shells don't seem to be fossils... they appear as they normally would, rather than turned to stone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is also clear is that there are obvious lines of strata where the ochre colour of the 'sandstone' changes to white for a vertical inch or so.
> 
> 
> 
> In some places, these strata lines consist entirely of shells.
> 
> 
> 
> What is puzzling is that a lot of these cuts (this paricular one has been excavated to allow a main road to pass through) are way above sea level... probably 100 feet in the pictures above. I can only conclude that millions of years ago, this area was part of the Atlantic ocean floor and at some point, a massive upheaval (volcanic?) or earthquake has lifted these sections to their present positions where the rain and wind is constantly exposing the shells that sank into the sea bed millenia ago. Perhaps one of our geologist members (@JoT) may be able to give a better explanation. It seems very humbling to witness shells that were buried eons ago and are just now seeing the light of day once again. A few more pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : These pics of the info notices on the boardwalk above the cliffs give a little more info.


 Quite famous geology! Rocks are young in geological terms, famous for the karst structures and hundreds of species of fossils - in your pictures you can see scallops (pectinids) which might be a Chlamys. Looks like there are also fossil oysters but which species I can't tell, maybe some bryozoan fragments. Probably some fish bones in there as well. In this case changing ocean levels and uplift of land probably both contributed to current location.


----------



## WRENCH




----------



## Roger the Dodger

A few more shots of the Algarve coastline... the so called 'Karst' landscape of water worn limestone cliffs.

Looking east, (towards Faro) then west (towards Portimão) from an observation point on top of the cliffs.










In this pic you can also see part of the Carvoeiro boardwalk along the cliff top.










One of our favourite restaurants, the Boneca Bar, set down amongst the cliffs and accessed by a long and steep stairway. It boasts some of the most spectacular views over the Atlantic anywhere in the Algarve...










The famous boardwalk along the cliff tops. This stretches for just over half a kilometre and, again, provides some fabulous views.










Carvoeiro beach from the cliffs above.










For a minute, I thought the unthinkable had happened over Faro, but as I wasn't immediately incinerated, I realised it was just another strange cloud formation... :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

As an addendum to my post above concerning the amazing amount of fossil invertebrates encased in the limestone around this area of the Algarve, here are a few more shots that might be of interest.The first is a chunk of limestone with a beautifully marked impression of a cockle shell in it.










What I find so interesting is that if I put a modern cockle shell in the impression, it can clearly be seen that the grooves on the outer surface still more or less line up with the grooves in the 20 million year old fossil, so not a lot of evolution has occured in the world of the cockle shell over that time. Also note that the fossil is an impression... the actual shell that made it must have dissolved years ago.










Here's that modern shell from both sides... only the outer side has the grooves, the inside is smooth.



















Here's another small fossil I picked up... I think from the shape it must have been a small scallop, as the bottom shell is flat, unlike a cockle which has two curved shells. The rear hinge portion is missing so hard to tell. Again, what I find interesting is that although the shells are full of limestone, they are themselves still very chalky and soft and not turned to stone.





































Finally, as a lover of cockles myself, I'm used to the small ones you sometimes see on the fresh fish counter in certain supermarkets. These shells must have contained cockles that would have been a meal in themselves.










From little acorns, etc... the smallest and biggest cockle shells I've seen.


----------



## JoT

@Roger the Dodger nice bit of comparative anatomy!


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Sunset here in the Algarve, taken just now (7.28)


----------



## Alpha550t

Roger the Dodger said:


> Sunset here in the Algarve, taken just now (7.28)


 This is us in the garden (7.33)


----------



## Q.Lotte

Farewell forest.


----------



## JoT




----------



## JonnyOldBoy

Eden Project , Nov2022


----------



## Caller.

For once, a wonderfully restored old building from the early days of Chinatown in Bkk, has beeen restored into a very lovely riverfront coffee shop / cafe. May this inspire others. Just recently, an equally old Chinese style house not far away, partially collapsed due to neglect.




























This was good. The rarely spotted prawn toast, In fact, it was very, very good. Drinks were nice as well. Lychee on the left and my mixed berries on the right,










River views. The water was very high and flooding was a real risk. Further upstream and in many areas of Thailand, flooding has been very bad. Drying out now though as the monsoon season and a few storms blowing in from across Vietnam, have finished.


----------



## wrenny1969

dog walk early this morning in the hills.


----------



## Q.Lotte

Autumn at the allotments


----------



## Biker

A stroll along the Clyde with the big guy on Friday.









Then off to the Rainbow Valley Ball in Glasgow on Saturday night. Raising funds for cancer hospices.









Memorial service in Govan on Sunday with a presentation by the Reminiscence group in the Pearce Institute, complete with pipers.









Met up with my daughter and her fellah, in the Star Bar in Glasgow last night, brilliant old school pub .

Then a stroll at Bowling basin this afternoon, rounding off an excellent weekend


----------



## Biker

And just for fun, here is the long awaited, grossly overpriced Glen Sannox..


----------



## WRENCH

The River Tay looking upstream from Smeatons Bridge.


----------



## Q.Lotte

The Thames, dawn. The sentry heron keeps his vigil, eyes watching the land in case of invasion.
Meanwhile the crack SBS force of lesser black-headed gulls silently approach from the water.


----------



## Biker

Couple of pics just before Christmas, view out of the factory windows,










Sunset over the Clyde


----------



## WRENCH

Usual New Year's Day walk, only later than usual because of low cloud.


----------



## P9uma

I quite like these two from a couple of weeks ago in Hawaii.


----------



## bridgeman

P9uma said:


> I quite like these two from a couple of weeks ago in Hawaii.
> View attachment 83331
> 
> View attachment 83330


Hawaii on a Brompton….that’s different.! Did you hire it there?


----------



## WRENCH

P9uma said:


> I quite like these two from a couple of weeks ago in Hawaii.
> View attachment 83331
> 
> View attachment 83330


Bromptons in Hawaii. 😲


----------



## P9uma

bridgeman said:


> Hawaii on a Brompton….that’s different.! Did you hire it there?


No, we took our own bikes there. 



WRENCH said:


> Bromptons in Hawaii. 😲


There‘s a couple of stores Honolulu that sell Bromptons, indeed whilst out and about we met a couple of Hawaiians that were riding them.


----------



## WRENCH

From my walk this morning, from the trig point,








On a clear day You can see; The Lomonds, The Shirlaws, The Grampians, The Campsies, the Trossachs, on a really clear day The Grampians, and Ben Vorlich, amongst others, but not today. There was not one human footprint to be seen either.


----------



## Caller.

Had a late lunch overlooking Bangkok's Chao Phraya river yesterday, when this long tail boat opened it's engines in front of me. I hope the two passengers were well prepared, if not the force might have come as a bit of a shock.


----------



## Q.Lotte

Cheeky chappie at the allottment today








He doesn't want to be your friend. He's just after your worms.


----------



## WRENCH

Taken by a relative last night at Banff National Park,
Alberta, Canada.


----------

